# بوست تاريخى - مش هيتكرر تانى



## philanthropist (19 أبريل 2016)

البوست ده تاريخي يا افندم 

لو فتحت المواقع دي يوميا 30 دقيقه 
كميه العلم اللي فيها تساوي العلم اللي اخده دكتور في جامعه من التعليم الحكومي 
وكل اللي انت محتاجة ( قلم وورقة - وحبة ارادة )
معظمها عربي وببلاش وبتدي شهادات 
حدد مصيرك 
1. Alison: http://www.alison.com/
2. Academic Earth: http://academicearth.org/
3. Coursera: http://www.coursera.org/
4. Code: http://code.org/
5. Codecademy: http://www.codecademy.com/
6. Canvas: https://www.canvas.net/
7. CK12: http://www.ck12.org/student/
9. Education Portal: http://education-portal.com/
10. Edx: https://www.edx.org/
11. Future Learn: https://www.futurelearn.com/
12. FB Advertising: http://todmaffin.com/summerschool
13. FloQQ: http://www.floqq.com/en/
14. Grade my course: http://www.grademycourse.com/
15. HubSpot: http://www.hubspot.com/
16: iversity: https://iversity.org/
17. Khan Academy: https://www.khanacademy.org/
18. LTB: http://www.learntobe.org/
19. Lynda: www.Lynda.com (not free)
20. Mooctivity: http://www.mooctivity.com/
21. MIT: http://ocw.mit.edu/index.htm
22. MRUniversity: http://mruniversity.com/
23. MongoDB University: https://university.mongodb.com/courses
24. My Open Course: http://www.myopencourses.com/
25. My Open Campus: www.myopencampus.in (not working lately)
26. MOOC Fellowship: https://moocfellowship.org/
27. MOOC.ca: http://www.mooc.ca/
28. MOOC Research: http://www.moocresearch.com/
29. NovoED: https://novoed.com/
30. Nanohub: https://nanohub.org/
31. NPTEL: http://nptel.ac.in/
32. Nalada U: http://www.nalandau.com/landing/
33. Open Culture: http://www.openculture.com/
34. Open Learning: https://www.openlearning.com/
35. Open Courseware: http://www.ocwconsortium.org/
36. Open Learning: http://oli.cmu.edu/
37. Open HPI: https://openhpi.de/
38. Open Yale Courses: http://oyc.yale.edu/
39. Open 2 Study: https://www.open2study.com/
40. P2PU: https://p2pu.org/en/
41. Phodphad: www.phodphad.com
42. SkillsShare: http://www.skillshare.com/
43. Saylor: http://www.saylor.org/
44. Stanford: https://class.stanford.edu/
45. Stanford Engineering: http://see.stanford.edu/default.aspx
46. SM Quickstarter: http://www.socialquickstarter.com/
47. SM Marketing for Business: http://www.youtube.com/playlist…
48. TEDED: http://ed.ted.com/
49. Top free classes: http://www.topfreeclasses.com/
50. UNEopen: https://www.uneopen.com/
51. Udemy: https://www.udemy.com/
52. Udacity: https://www.udacity.com/
53. Webcast.Barkeley: http://webcast.berkeley.edu/
54. West Virginia University: http://wvucommmooc.org/
55. YouTube EDU: www.youtube.com/education
المواقع العربية
56: إدراك: www.edraak.org/
57: رواق: http://www.rwaq.org/
58: ملتقى الدارين: http://aldarayn.com/
59: وقف أونلاين: http://www.waqfonline.com/
60. جامعة الكاشف للتعليم الإلكترونى: http://salahelkashef.net/
مواقع للبحث عن دورات أنلاين
http://www.coursetalk.com/
https://redhoop.com/
http://www.mysliderule.com/
http://www.skilledup.com/


----------



## كليماندوس (4 مايو 2016)

*فعلا بوست تاريخى و دسم جدا 

شكرا على المجهود + الفكرة​*


----------

